# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  5 Quán Nướng Ngon Tại Tân Bình Cho Cuối Tuần Của Bạn

## linh_nguyen90

*1. Quán Nướng Bamboo Trên Đường Trường Sa*

Địa chỉ : 1374 Trường Sa, P.3, Q.Tân Bình

Nằm đối diện với bè kênh sông nước, ngay cạnh cầu Phạm Văn Hai. Bước vào quán rất ấn tượng vì không gian quán khá đặc biệt. Chủ quán đặt rất nhiều bàn ghế tre, cây tre cảnh và trên trần cũng có tre nốt. Vào đó mới thấy sự khác biệt giữa một quán nhậu mọi khi hay đi với một quán nướng được đầu tư vào không gian như thế nào.
Đồ ăn cũng ok. Chủ yếu là các loại thịt rừng* nướng* như gà sao, trích cồ, lele, bò, ếch, hay lẩu thái. Ấn tượng nhất với mấy *ếch nướng ống tre*, bò nướng ống tre, mấy món nướng chấm mù tạt ăn rất lạ miệng mà ngon. Giá cả hợp lý. Nói chung là good
Lần đó đi với hội bạn mười mấy mạng. Đang ăn bỗng dưng được chủ quán thông báo tặng cho cái ly sứ trắng có in hình tập thể lun. Hơi bất ngờ, hình như đó là chương trình khuyến mãi cho khách hàng của quán.  :Big Grin: 





*2. Quán bạch tuộc, mực, tôm nướng gần bờ kênh*

Địa chỉ: 165/37/14 Phạm Văn Hai, Tân Bình

Quán ăn ngon, chủ yếu là các loại hải sản nướng nhưu tôm, bạch tuộc giống như cái tên. Ngon nhất là món tôm nướng, ăn cay xè con mắt. Một đĩa tôm có thể làm vài thùng bia cũng được
Giá cả cũng tạm chấp nhận được. Có điều tuy không gian rộng, thoải mái nhưng phức tạp quá. Đang ăn mà tự nhiên thấy bàn kế bên nó gây sự chửi nhau ồn ào. Nói chứ gặp cảnh đó cũng vui đấy, đồ ăn càng có thêm hương vị
Phục vụ tận tình, tuy có lúc gọi món hoài mà mãi không thấy đem lên. Nói chung cũng ok.









*3. Quán Bò Nướng 977*

Địa chỉ : 977 Lê Bình, P.4, Q.Tân Bình

Quán này chuyên về các món nướng từ bò như bò nướng, dê nướng, vú bò, vú dê... Tẩm ướp thơm ngon. Các loại lẩu cũng tạm được, lẩu bò ở đây thì không ngon bằng lẩu bò ở quận 5. Nhưng mình thấy đặc sắc nhất ở quán là cách nướng bò trên một tấm ngói. Hơi lạ, vì trước giờ toàn thấy người ta nướng trên xiên, hoặc vỉ chứ chưa thấy nướng trên ngói bao giờ.
Về giá cả thì cũng ok. Chỉ có điều ở đây ít món quá. Giá menu đa dạng thêm chút nữa thì hay.
Địa điểm dễ tìm. Tới đường Lê Bình là có thể tìm thấy quán rồi.









*4. Bồ Câu nướng Minh Khả
*
Địa chỉ : 31 Trường Trinh, P.2, Q.Tân Bình

Quán này thì chưa ăn bao giờ. Chỉ nghe thằng bạn cùng phòng đi về kể lại đồ ăn cũng ok. Các món chủ yếu từ Bồ Câu là chính, đặc biệt có món bồ câu nướng ăn thịt rất ngọt và ngon. 
Thôi quán này chưa đi nên tóm lại là không nói nhiều. Chỉ nghe nói ngon. Giới thiệu để ai có sở thích bồ câu thì tới đây.


*5. Quán nhậu Hà Nam
*
Địa chỉ : 28 Lê Bình, Q.Tân Bình

Đúng chất với cái tên quán nhậu luôn. Trong này thì ồn ào thôi rồi. Bữa cuối tuần vào đây với lũ bạn xếp 3-4 cái bàn lại rồi hò hét inh ỏi. Kéo mềm mềm cũng 4-5 thùng Sài Gòn đỏ. Quán ngon, nhiều món ăn tha hồ lựa chọn. 
Hồi trước còn nghe giới thiệu tại quán này có tổ chức hội thi chim, cá cảnh gì đó. Mà không có cơ hội chạy qua coi nó như thế nào.
Quán nhậu nên rất phù hợp với các huynh đệ đã lâu không tương phùng. Dẫn nhau ra đây ngồi kể chuyện thế sự thiên hạ thì cao hứng phải biết.

----------


## dung89

Mình thích ăn đồ nướng lắm lắm

----------


## linh_nguyen90

> Mình thích ăn đồ nướng lắm lắm


Vậy cuối tuần này chọn một quán nướng và rủ đám bạn đi thôi dung89  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoaban

Món nướng là món ngon nhất rồi, kết nhất đồ nướng.

----------


## huuloc

nướng càng khét càng thơm đúng ko các thím. mà nướng đồ hải sản nó có mùi thơm that là hấp dẫn  :Yahoo!:

----------


## thuyduong2306

Thấy món nướng là thèm rồi.  :Smile:

----------

